# Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!



## porscher (25. April 2015)

Bitte hier - NUR - Fangmeldungen!!!


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Riomar (26. April 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Beim Heringsfestival ist von allen Teilnehmern zusammen EIN Hering gefangen worden...somit hat der Fänger mit 160 Gramm gewonnen! 

Wahnsinn...so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt!! Auf beiden Seite der Schleuse lief absolut nichts!!


----------



## LAC (27. April 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Ich habe gestern um 8.30 Uhr, 80 heringe, die ich vor wenigen tagen gefangen habe gebraten und eingelegt |supergri|supergri Mein nachbar hatte in der zeit 16 heringe gefangen - grund, zwei haken fehlten am paternoster, nur noch die fischhaut war dran.


----------



## Carsten_ (29. April 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Meine liebste, unsere Tochter und ich haben als blutige Anfänger Anfang April bei geschlossene Schleuse innerhalb kürzester Zeit 15 Heringe gefangen.
Generell wurde in der Zeit sehr gut gefangen


----------



## Danmark2k (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin!
War vom 25.4.-2.5. in HS, gesamt stand*g:

102 Heringe
1 Barsch
1 Stichling
1 Forelle

Gruss


----------



## Heringherby (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Bin zur Zeit in HS und hab heute in 3 Std. früh morgens 50 Heringe gefangen.

Dann heut mittag nochmal ne Stunde und 20 Heringe verhaftet.

Hornies werden vor der Schleuse in grossen Mengen von den Kollegen aus Osteuropa gefangen.


----------



## Heringherby (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

War heute Abend von 17.30 bis 19.30 Uhr nochmal an der Schleuse.

Lief bei Sonnenschein super. 72 Stück!!!

Also der Hering ist in HS voll da!


----------



## Heringherby (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

So, nachdem ich gestern die Fangzeit an der Schleuse etwas verpennt hatte und nur 2 Heringe hatte, die ich verschenkt habe, habe ich heute nochmal richtig zugeschlagen. In knapp 4 Stunden 200 Heringe an der Schleuse /Fjordseite verhaftet#:


----------



## mathei (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Super Ergebnis. Petri


----------



## Forellenpapst (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Heute angekommen  mal eine Stunde getestet auf Hering in einer Stunde ca100 Stück verhaftet  auch 5 Stück am Vorfach  die Heringe sind voll da 
Morgen geht es morgens auf Forelle und abends wieder auf Hering


----------



## Forellenpapst (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Heute Morgen beim Forellen See 4 Stunden geangelt tolle Fische 5 
Schöne Forellen 1,5-3 Kilo bei der Windstärke war es leider alles andere als leicht durch den Wind m war eine bisserkennung mit Teig beim schleppen sehr schwer habe dann mit einen kleinen illex am Spiro gefangen leider auch welche ausgeschlitzt aber so ist das nunmal was ich aber nicht schön finde bei einen wobbler der 15 Euro kostet die Drillinge nichts taugen und aufbiegen schade illex


----------



## prinz1980 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo, 
an welchem See warst du denn?


----------



## Forellenpapst (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Klittens put and take


----------



## Pater Noster (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Gestern Abend war ich in der Brandung. Bei perfekten Bedingungen gab es 4 Schollen zum mitnehmen, eine amtliche Maischolle und drei kleinere. War eigentlich bei jedem Auswurf was dabei, aber sehr viele kleine, die zurück gingen. Und mein erster leider ebenfalls zu kleiner Wolfsbarsch


----------



## Blueeyes37 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Wo warst Du denn genau zum Brandungsangeln?


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo 
Waren gestern Abend auch in der Brandung
Hatten insgesamt ca 20 Schollen/Flundnern 
6 davon richtig gute die wir mitgenommen haben und einen Dorsch


----------



## Pater Noster (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hi,
war am Strand in Bjerregard.

Grüße!


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Heute morgen eine Stunde an der Schleuse. Ca. 40 Heringe und ein Kampf mit einem hungrigen Seal.


----------



## Kufra (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin wollt hier mal ne fangmeldung abgeben. Heute war gut. In 3 Stunden ca. 120 Heringe. Teilweise richtig schön grosse. Hornhechte vereinzelt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Gratuliere,
 war ab 6 Uhr an der Schleuse, habe mich aber schwer getan. Bin nach etwa 2 Stunden mit knapp 20 Heringen abgezogen.


----------



## Heringherby (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Also gestern, Freitag, war ein super Angeltag auf Hering und Horni.

War morgens ab 5 Uhr an der Schleuse/Meerseite und es gab 60 Heringe, zum Teil direkt vor dem Podest, da konnte man sie "Pilken".

Und abends ab 18 Uhr ging es richtig ab. 110 Heringe, und zwar nur grosse, fette Teile. Dazu habe ich noch ca. 20-30 kleinere Heringe in andere Eimer geworfen. Hornies waren wie verrückt da! Hatte zwei als Beifang am Heringspatanoster. Wer wollte konnte heut Abend nen Sack voll Hornies mit nach Hause nehmen! Wenn man ausgeworfen hat sind immer wieder Hornhechte gesprungen, wenn das Blei eintauchte. Das war eine Schau.

Übrigens auch die Seehunde hatten ihren Spaß und jagten den Hornies bzw. Heringen hinterher und sprangen dabei aus dem Wasser. War schon eine showreife Vorstellung.


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

die barsche laufen momentan im fjord super.


----------



## porscher (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hier ein  paar Fotos


----------



## Seelachskönig (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin, ich hab mal ne Frage... Ich bin im Juni vom 06-13.06.15 in Hvide Sande, ist es da noch möglich Heringe zu erwischen??


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*



Seelachskönig schrieb:


> Moin, ich hab mal ne Frage... Ich bin im Juni vom 06-13.06.15 in Hvide Sande, ist es da noch möglich Heringe zu erwischen??



Gut möglich !


----------



## limahotel (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Heute in der Brandung bei Argab 
Windstärke 7 und 300g Blei an der Schnur
Ergebnis  7 Platte und ein Wolfi


----------



## PräsidentAndy (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Heute an der Mole über zwanzig Makrelen, nicht mit Paternoster nur mit einem Blinker#h


----------



## Knappe04 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

20 Makrelen, einer war voll, auch nur mit Blinker. Hat Spaß gemacht, hatte aber was von in einem Hühnerstall mit Schrot zu jagen


----------



## Knappe04 (3. Juli 2015)

Eimer, nicht einer


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Mit LAC an der Schleuse ( südlich Hafenseite)...da standen auch die Makrelen....Heringe waren meist klein...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Morgens an der Schleuse. .Heringe sind da. ...aber immer noch klein. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wackelschwanz (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo,#h

gibt es was neues vom Hafen ?

Wie sieht es mit Makrelenfänge aus ?|kopfkrat

Gruß

W.

*<a href="http://www.knurris-angeltouren.de/service.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.kairies.de/test/norge3.php?tag=25&monat=07&jahr=2015&ort=Hivde Sande"></a>*


----------



## Tonsteine (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

An der Mole wurde gestern soweit ich gesehen habe keine Makrele gefangen.
Hornhecht geht an der Schleuse  gut.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*



Tonsteine schrieb:


> An der Mole wurde gestern soweit ich gesehen habe keine Makrele gefangen.
> *Hornhecht geht an der Schleuse gut.*


*
*

 In welchen Größen?


----------



## wackelschwanz (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*



Tonsteine schrieb:


> An der Mole wurde gestern soweit ich gesehen habe keine Makrele gefangen.
> Hornhecht geht an der Schleuse gut.




Hallo,

ich war vor zwei Tagen an der Schleuse.


Gruß

W.


----------



## Tonsteine (3. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Die größe zeigt das Bild ganz gut.


----------



## Mark-->HH (4. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Wir waren gestern zu zweit 2,5 Stunden an der Mole. Bei der Landung haben wir noch ein paar verloren.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Petri Heil! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mark-->HH (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Bedankt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ManiPike (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Würde mich über Fangmeldungen für diese und nächste Woche freuen.
Werden ab 14.8. vor Ort sein


----------



## thorbs1887 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin,
So lange ruhig geblieben hier, fangt ihr nichts mehr ?
Werde es wohl in zwei Wochen nochmal hoch schaffen und würde gerne grob planen auf was ich mich einstellen kann


----------



## lucabenji (20. August 2015)

Heute Mittag auf der Südmole 2 große Heringe hornhecht und Makrelen, aber diese konnten wir nicht verhaften.
Dann am Abend ging es richtig rund ,
6 Makrelen konnten wir fangen und der Nachbar 9 Stück ,
Überall wurde super gefangen.
LG


----------



## Grind (23. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Die Südmole ist top. Vorhin 23 Makrelen verhaftet


----------



## Bking1340 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hey jungs,

So still hier im thread! Fängt keiner was oder seid ihr am dauer angeln?

Gibts ne stelle in hvide sande im hafen in der man auf meerforelle gehen kann? Wenn ja verratet mir mal wo und am besten mit was?! Ich vermute mal mit meerforellen blinker oder?

Gruss und petri heil peter


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Im Hafen ist der Fang von Lachs und Meerforelle verboten. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rainzor (25. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Im Hafen ist der Fang von Lachs und Meerforelle verboten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Und auch in der Hafeneinfahrt und im gesamten Fjord.
 Mir hat mal ein Däne erzählt, Zuwiderhandlungen kosten 5000 DKK pro Fisch.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Bking1340 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hi jungs,

Uii das wusste ich nicht... Danke für die info deshalb spuckt google auch nix dwrüber aus.. Naja dann jage ich halt die üblichen verdächtigen. Petri heil


----------



## rainzor (26. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Google spuckt alles aus, man muß nur nach dem Richtigen suchen. :vik::vik::vik:

 Für alle die da in der Gegend angeln, ist diese Seite eigentlich unverzichtbar:

http://naturerhverv.dk/fiskeri/lyst-og-fritidsfiskeri/


 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hier Fangmeldungen.

Hier allgemeines und drumrum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296330

Danke


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. September 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Aktuelle Meldungen ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bassey (4. September 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Heute ein paar kleinste und kleine Platten und winzige Dorsche, alles so zwischen 18 und 21 Uhr am Strand mit Krallenbleie und Mundschnüren mit Perlen...


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Jede Menge Barsche im Hafen von Ringköbing. Man muss sie ein wenig suchen, aber dann geht's rund. Mit ein wenig Glück sind auch größere dabei.


----------



## Bking1340 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin moin,
Also heringe sind da haben gestern so um die 25 gefangen :vik: haben dann gestern noch ein versuch auf platte gemacht abends bei flur im hafen der aber leider erfolglos blieb


----------



## fsbremcke (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin!

Bin seit Samstag in Thorsminde. Bis auf ganz wenige Einzelfänge haben sich hier bisher wohl noch keine Heringe eingestellt. Könnte unter anderem mit dem Baggerschiff zusammenhängen, welches hier hin und wieder seine Runden dreht und vorgestern auch unmittelbar vor der Schleuse aktiv war.

Auf der Fjordseite der Schleuse konnten wir gestern und vorgestern ca. 120 kleine Platten mit Heringsvorfach und Fjordgarnele überlisten. Leider fast alles kleine und kleinste Fische. Gestern bei kräftigem Ostwind waren dann doch noch sechs maßige zwischen 35 und 40 cm dabei.

Auf "normale" Plattfischmontage mit langschenkligem Haken und Seeringelwurm ging bisher gar nichts.


----------



## Holz (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo auch,

Bin seit letzten Samstag hier und so richtig geht hier gar nix.
Forellenseen: nur vereinzelte Fänge, insgesamt ganz ganz wenig gefangen worden.
Hering: der Hering ist definitiv noch nicht da, trotzdem gibt es vereinzelte Fänge. Aber insgesamt sehr wenig Fisch. 
Strand von HS: ganz gute Fänge von Platten allerdings ganz ganz kleine Fische. Die mitzunehmen wäre babymord....


----------



## Bking1340 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Also platten kann ich bestätigen  waren heut in hvide sande am strand bei den 3 windrädern. Nur 2 platte gefangen und die waren babys  werden es nochmal am nr. Lyngfig probieren.


----------



## Deichkind (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Wir waren vom 17.10-24.10 in HS! Platten war super. Wir hatten unser Haus in Tingodden und sind dort direkt an den Strand. Haben dort an mehreren Tagen in 3 Std. ca. 50 Platten gefangen und davon 21 richtig gute Butts mitgenommen. Klieschen haben wir nachher gar nicht mehr genommen weil zu dünn. Und das Beste, die bissen sogar mit ner Spinnrute und Buttvorfach direkt im Spülsaum der Wellen. Also keine 10 m vom Strand. Des Weiteren war auch die Uhrzeit völlig egal. haben mal morgens um 1 und auch mal um 15 Uhr gefischt und immer nur bis es gerade gedämmert hat weil unsere Kids mit am Strand waren. Fazit: die Platten liegen dort gestapelt. 

Hering ging in HS überhaupt nicht. Über die gesamte zeit hinweg. Dafür aber im Hafen etliche Wittlinge und mal nen Dorsch. P&T war ne Katastrophe! Immer nur mal vereinzelt auf etliche Angler eine oder 2 Forellen. Wir selbst haben geschneidert. :m


----------



## groner (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo,

am 29. und 30. haben wir von der Nordmole aus mit Heringsfetzen gut gefangen (allerdings nur Klieschen). Also z.Zt. eine günstige Alternative zu 20 Wattwürmer á 50 DKr.

Ansonsten gab es die ganze Woche Hering nur sporadisch an der Aussenseite der Schleuse (nördliche Seite). Manche sind mit ca. 10 Stck. nach Hause gegangen, andere hatten nur einen (1).
Die meisten Bisse gab es gegen Niedrigwasser.

Groner


----------



## LAC (30. November 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Nur zur Information, bei dem wetter kann man nichts fangen an der schleuse. Orkan.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Fliegende Fische evt. #h
schöne Grüsse an Die DK Angler 

Michi


----------



## derkleine (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2015 - Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hey Otto,

ich wollte Dir ne PN schicken, wegen 2016, aber Dein Postfach ist voll. Kannst Du alte Nachrichten löschen um Platz zu bekommen?

LG,
derkleine


----------

